# Horses, Horses, Horses!



## MyRainbowBettaFish

So as most of you know, i am *obsessed*with horses. I currently just lost an American Quarter from old age. He was a rescue, around 25-30 yrs. 
I am currently helping care for a German Warmblood Hanoverian (25yrs). I ride mostly western, and love going out on trail and just being with horses.

My other pets are listed in my signature:-D

So, anybody want to share anything about the sport, riding, horses, their horses, etc?

*POST AWAY LOL!:-D*


----------



## puppyrjjkm

We have 3 geldings. 2 quarter horses and 1 paint. Had them for well going on 11 yrs this Christmas. We lived in Montana for 10 yrs and just recently relocated and brought the boys with us. And we now live in a horse community and have the horses right behind our house! We ride western pleasure


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

puppyrjjkm said:


> We have 3 geldings. 2 quarter horses and 1 paint. Had them for well going on 11 yrs this Christmas. We lived in Montana for 10 yrs and just recently relocated and brought the boys with us. And we now live in a horse community and have the horses right behind our house! We ride western pleasure


Thats fantastic! i wish i lived near the hoses, but western pleasure is always fun! Your horses sound beautiful!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Horses are apparently in my blood.

My great-grandfather (my mother's father's father) was the caretaker for his cavalry units' horses in WWI. There is an old photograph floating around, though I have yet to see it, of him with said horses.

Then, on my mom's side of the family yet again, (this time on my mother's mother's side) they had a farm, which is still in operation today, where they once raised Belgian draft horses to be their "tractors" and plow the fields and stuff (they were very poor immigrants from Belgium and couldn't afford a real tractor so they had those big horses). 

Onto my my mother, who grew up riding a horse of her own, a horse named Blue Boy. He wasn't any particular breed, essentially just mutt of a horse, but he was a good horse, although a very nervous one, and they learned how to ride together. Mom often rode bareback as there was only one saddle to be shared by her and her three sisters and their horses. Besides, the horses never really liked wearing the saddle she says. They would run in the other direction when the saddle came out. 

There were three horses to be shared among Mom and her four sisters, mainly because the forth sister was born a little later than the first three, and money was kind of tight. One of them was an actual quarter horse, a bay named Sugar, who was ironically anything but sweet. She would balk and buck and bite all the time and try to get the rider off her back. She wasn't really wild, just a little resentful and untrained I believe. I think she was named that because she liked sugar cubes. 

Me? I used to want to ride horses, and even did several times, but I am deathly afraid of falling in general so being in the saddle, off the ground like that, it makes me nervous. That and a horse is a lot of animal to handle IMO. I apparently didn't inherit the family horsemanship gene.


----------



## Sapphoira

I am a lifelong professed horse addict. Unfortunately I am not in the financial position to care for one right now.. I sold my two when I was in college. I so dearly miss riding! I live in the heart of foxhunting country in Maryland, where taking lessons just to ride is anything but cheap! *sigh* The only consolation is my equine best friend is doing wonderfully with her owner, who is taking her to college for an equestrian program this fall! I mostly rode english; huntseat equitation and some low level dressage. Doodle's (my mare ) new owner trained her in barrel racing, and did really well on the 4-h circuit! Which was really awesome, because in the middle of western Colorado a 17hh Thoroughbred is not often seen barrel racing among a sea of QB's and Paints!


----------



## JBosley

I pretend to own a 7yr old Tennessee Walker gelding :-D Geronimo, Gerry for short. He is technically owned by my Mother's friend, but I'm the only one who rides him and such! He is amazing :shock: He is "Champagne" colored, AKA light beige/almost white.

I ride Western, and just for pleasure ;-) Though I am hoping to take English lessons just for fun soon! :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Horses are apparently in my blood.
> 
> My great-grandfather (my mother's father's father) was the caretaker for his cavalry units' horses in WWI. There is an old photograph floating around, though I have yet to see it, of him with said horses.
> 
> Then, on my mom's side of the family yet again, (this time on my mother's mother's side) they had a farm, which is still in operation today, where they once raised Belgian draft horses to be their "tractors" and plow the fields and stuff (they were very poor immigrants from Belgium and couldn't afford a real tractor so they had those big horses).
> 
> Onto my my mother, who grew up riding a horse of her own, a horse named Blue Boy. He wasn't any particular breed, essentially just mutt of a horse, but he was a good horse, although a very nervous one, and they learned how to ride together. Mom often rode bareback as there was only one saddle to be shared by her and her three sisters and their horses. Besides, the horses never really liked wearing the saddle she says. They would run in the other direction when the saddle came out.
> 
> There were three horses to be shared among Mom and her four sisters, mainly because the forth sister was born a little later than the first three, and money was kind of tight. One of them was an actual quarter horse, a bay named Sugar, who was ironically anything but sweet. She would balk and buck and bite all the time and try to get the rider off her back. She wasn't really wild, just a little resentful and untrained I believe. I think she was named that because she liked sugar cubes.
> 
> Me? I used to want to ride horses, and even did several times, but I am deathly afraid of falling in general so being in the saddle, off the ground like that, it makes me nervous. That and a horse is a lot of animal to handle IMO. I apparently didn't inherit the family horsemanship gene.


WOW.. and you didn't get the gene..huh? XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> I am a lifelong professed horse addict. Unfortunately I am not in the financial position to care for one right now.. I sold my two when I was in college. I so dearly miss riding! I live in the heart of foxhunting country in Maryland, where taking lessons just to ride is anything but cheap! *sigh* The only consolation is my equine best friend is doing wonderfully with her owner, who is taking her to college for an equestrian program this fall! I mostly rode english; huntseat equitation and some low level dressage. Doodle's (my mare ) new owner trained her in barrel racing, and did really well on the 4-h circuit! Which was really awesome, because in the middle of western Colorado a 17hh Thoroughbred is not often seen barrel racing among a sea of QB's and Paints!


Wow.. yep horseback riding and horses and aren't anywhere near cheap lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

JBosley said:


> I pretend to own a 7yr old Tennessee Walker gelding :-D Geronimo, Gerry for short. He is technically owned by my Mother's friend, but I'm the only one who rides him and such! He is amazing :shock: He is "Champagne" colored, AKA light beige/almost white.
> 
> I ride Western, and just for pleasure ;-) Though I am hoping to take English lessons just for fun soon! :-D


I do exactly the same. I ride these, now one, horse and take care of them more than anybody else really, so i consider them mine lol XD

I haven't taken English, but hope to soon!


----------



## Sapphoira

JBosley said:


> I pretend to own a 7yr old Tennessee Walker gelding :-D Geronimo, Gerry for short. He is technically owned by my Mother's friend, but I'm the only one who rides him and such! He is amazing :shock: He is "Champagne" colored, AKA light beige/almost white.
> 
> I ride Western, and just for pleasure ;-) Though I am hoping to take English lessons just for fun soon! :-D


I loooove Champagne colored Tennessee Walkers! I feel like it's the perfect color for such a majestic mover.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Nope, Rainbowfish, I didn't. Don't get me wrong, I very much respect the horse and love to see them run and whatnot, but I am just not a horseman, er woman.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> I loooove Champagne colored Tennessee Walkers! I feel like it's the perfect color for such a majestic mover.


Well put Sapphoira!!

I might start helping a lady lease/care for/and ride a thoroughbred (i know they are a handful XD). He/she (we don't know yet which gender) is 18-19 hands and 9 yrs old. So excited!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Nope, Rainbowfish, I didn't. Don't get me wrong, I very much respect the horse and love to see them run and whatnot, but I am just not a horseman, er woman.


haha your just an observer which is perfectly fine :-D -we are all hors elopers here


----------



## Sapphoira

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> Nope, Rainbowfish, I didn't. Don't get me wrong, I very much respect the horse and love to see them run and whatnot, but I am just not a horseman, er woman.


You might be lucky. Having horses as the love of your life has a lot of drawbacks.... I will never stop thinking they are the single greatest thing on the planet but some years ago I took a bad spill and messed up my back suuper bad, and the resulting concussion from it gave me HORRIBLE motion sickness, even still years later! Occasionally I think "man, if only I had taken a charm to something nice and safe and cheap like embroidery, then I wouldn't have this searing pain in my back!" But then I remember that indescribable feeling of cantering under the sun, and the tantalizing aroma of fly spray, horse sweat, and leather.. and I don't regret a minute of it


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Well put Sapphoira!!
> 
> I might start helping a lady lease/care for/and ride a thoroughbred (i know they are a handful XD). He/she (we don't know yet which gender) is 18-19 hands and 9 yrs old. So excited!



Thoroughbreds CAN be a handful, but honestly like any animal you train it really depends on teaching them manners, and giving them the proper amount of exercise. Sometimes they are bit more silly than some other breeds... flighty doesn't even begin to describe it imo! But I've had several TB's, and one of them was the most down to earth horse. My first horse was an off the track TB, 18hh and 19 years old. He was a MONSTER. I loved him dearly, but so many years of mistreatment or just not GOOD treatment he was pigheaded, spooky, and HOT. I had to lunge him an hour before I could even get on him, and I can't tell you the number of times I got dragged through the mud when he spooked at something like a suspicious haybale or rogue weed in the arena!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> Thoroughbreds CAN be a handful, but honestly like any animal you train it really depends on teaching them manners, and giving them the proper amount of exercise. Sometimes they are bit more silly than some other breeds... flighty doesn't even begin to describe it imo! But I've had several TB's, and one of them was the most down to earth horse. My first horse was an off the track TB, 18hh and 19 years old. He was a MONSTER. I loved him dearly, but so many years of mistreatment or just not GOOD treatment he was pigheaded, spooky, and HOT. I had to lunge him an hour before I could even get on him, and I can't tell you the number of times I got dragged through the mud when he spooked at something like a suspicious haybale or rogue weed in the arena!


I am sorry to hear about your fall, but like most horse-riders/lovers you realized it was worth every minute 

I know i just can't wait to see what his/her coloring is, markings, personality-everything! I will post a let you guys know when he/she arrives(i believe its a rescue)!

Lunging an hour before EVERY ride? Wow..


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I am sorry to hear about your fall, but like most horse-riders/lovers you realized it was worth every minute
> 
> I know i just can't wait to see what his/her coloring is, markings, personality-everything! I will post a let you guys know when he/she arrives(i believe its a rescue)!
> 
> Lunging an hour before EVERY ride? Wow..



Lol yea it was a bit excessive! But if he wasn't pooped before you got on him, you had to hang on for dear life. He got better eventually, with extensive exercise and retraining, but sometimes at that age it's hard to reverse behaviors that they've developed long ago! Had he been younger, I think he would have been a great candidate for endurance races. He had hours of GO in him! 

I am excited for you with this rescue horse! I wouldn't be able to concentrate for days in your shoes!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> Lol yea it was a bit excessive! But if he wasn't pooped before you got on him, you had to hang on for dear life. He got better eventually, with extensive exercise and retraining, but sometimes at that age it's hard to reverse behaviors that they've developed long ago! Had he been younger, I think he would have been a great candidate for endurance races. He had hours of GO in him!
> 
> I am excited for you with this rescue horse! I wouldn't be able to concentrate for days in your shoes!


wow, a high matinence guy you got there! :-D He sounds lovely though

I can't wait either!

Endurance..Sheesh.. You must have had one of those "infinite gas" horses lol

We have one of those at our stables..his name is Jeff and he is a Morgan


----------



## Pogthefish

Lol, haven't been watching the post, but we have a guy like that ^_^ terrible for jumping, he barely changes his stride over them! He an go FOREVER too lol. I seem to be the only one that gets him because I like to go fast too. I can control him better than most peopel at the barn, and if I ride a horse other than him and go over a jump, I go into two-point at the wrong time because I go when HE would take off. LOVE that guy <3 He loves another barn worker more though. If she shows up at all during my lesson, it's trashed, I lost him for the day lmao.


----------



## Sapphoira

Pogthefish said:


> Lol, haven't been watching the post, but we have a guy like that ^_^ terrible for jumping, he barely changes his stride over them! He an go FOREVER too lol. I seem to be the only one that gets him because I like to go fast too. I can control him better than most peopel at the barn, and if I ride a horse other than him and go over a jump, I go into two-point at the wrong time because I go when HE would take off. LOVE that guy <3 He loves another barn worker more though. If she shows up at all during my lesson, it's trashed, I lost him for the day lmao.


Hehe I love a fast, hot horse which is why I prefer TB's! I had to borrow this old fat paint for a show once, he was sooo slow and he did NOT want to go faster than a meandering walk! Boy was I glad when my own horse was back in commission!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Pogthefish said:


> Lol, haven't been watching the post, but we have a guy like that ^_^ terrible for jumping, he barely changes his stride over them! He an go FOREVER too lol. I seem to be the only one that gets him because I like to go fast too. I can control him better than most peopel at the barn, and if I ride a horse other than him and go over a jump, I go into two-point at the wrong time because I go when HE would take off. LOVE that guy <3 He loves another barn worker more though. If she shows up at all during my lesson, it's trashed, I lost him for the day lmao.


You sound like a great rider, Pog! They just want to run, run run! lol
Atleast Jeff does, he never stops!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> Hehe I love a fast, hot horse which is why I prefer TB's! I had to borrow this old fat paint for a show once, he was sooo slow and he did NOT want to go faster than a meandering walk! Boy was I glad when my own horse was back in commission!


We have a slow one at our stables also. He is such A WONDERFUL horse though, don't get me wrong 

He is just a little...uh...really..BOUNCY!!


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> We have a slow one at our stables also. He is such A WONDERFUL horse though, don't get me wrong
> 
> He is just a little...uh...really..BOUNCY!!


HAHAH "bouncy" is a great way to describe it!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> HAHAH "bouncy" is a great way to describe it!!


yeah, he has a lot of energy in his stride for being 25 yrs old.

*UPDATE: The new horse i might be caring for and riding is a 17 yr old male saddlebred. I have been told he is stubborn, but we are looking into him.He is black with a white blaze and stockings.:-D*


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> yeah, he has a lot of energy in his stride for being 25 yrs old.
> 
> *UPDATE: The new horse i might be caring for and riding is a 17 yr old male saddlebred. I have been told he is stubborn, but we are looking into him.He is black with a white blaze and stockings.:-D*


 Saddlebred!! I bet he's going to be GORGEOUS with those markings!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> Saddlebred!! I bet he's going to be GORGEOUS with those markings!


Cant what to see! Post pics if we get him!:-D

I love the betta in your avi..where did you get him? If he's that beautiful, he has to come from a breeder, right?


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Cant what to see! Post pics if we get him!:-D
> 
> I love the betta in your avi..where did you get him? If he's that beautiful, he has to come from a breeder, right?


Actually he was a Petsmart find!! I recently started working there, and I was able to snatch this guy up as soon as he went out on the shelf. Our store actually carries some pretty impressive bettas, I frequently see marbled as well as some of the other colors that you normally see with breeders. We had a black orchid in today, as well as an amazing lavender marbled plakat! I was so tempted... I'm kind of impressed with my store's betta supply, they also change the cups of water twice a day!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> Actually he was a Petsmart find!! I recently started working there, and I was able to snatch this guy up as soon as he went out on the shelf. Our store actually carries some pretty impressive bettas, I frequently see marbled as well as some of the other colors that you normally see with breeders. We had a black orchid in today, as well as an amazing lavender marbled plakat! I was so tempted... I'm kind of impressed with my store's betta supply, they also change the cups of water twice a day!


Black Orchid...at Petsmart?! I wanna go to that petsmart lol


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Black Orchid...at Petsmart?! I wanna go to that petsmart lol


At first I thought he was just a melano black, but then when I picked him up I was like WHOA SHINY!!! Funny thing is people keep buying the red ones and blue ones... and the rare colors like the chocolates, mustard gas, black etc ones are sitting on the shelves! Ah if only I had like 20 tanks! and someone to clean them all for me! The store I work at is in the top 10% of earners in the Petsmart chain I believe, which is probably why they are able to get awesome fish in. Also means as a cashier I never have a minute to breathe, even on "non busy" days!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> At first I thought he was just a melano black, but then when I picked him up I was like WHOA SHINY!!! Funny thing is people keep buying the red ones and blue ones... and the rare colors like the chocolates, mustard gas, black etc ones are sitting on the shelves! Ah if only I had like 20 tanks! and someone to clean them all for me! The store I work at is in the top 10% of earners in the Petsmart chain I believe, which is probably why they are able to get awesome fish in. Also means as a cashier I never have a minute to breathe, even on "non busy" days!


Don't we all wish we had millions of tanks that cleaned themselves;-)

i know right? Everybody picks the common ones. I dug ALL THE WAY to the back of the shelf in the dark depths of its contents to find Honeycomb. From what i have heard, yellow is NOT common, nor is it rare. He is 3 times smaller than a normal betta, and still is. I wonder if bettas can have "runts" lol. He is still small, but growing:-D


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I always liked Paint Horses. I wondered how much they cost but I never wanted to own one. It's all about the kicks, and room, and... Poopy.


----------



## Sapphoira

LebronTheBetta said:


> I always liked Paint Horses. I wondered how much they cost but I never wanted to own one. It's all about the kicks, and room, and... Poopy.


I grew up in Colorado, so it was all about paints and QB's. They aren't especially more pricey than other types of horses, in my area there were a lot of backyard breeder type people or ranches with cow horse breeding programs so you could usually find a nice paint for a relatively low cost. Of course, they were usually green, and only partially broke.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sapphoira said:


> I grew up in Colorado, so it was all about paints and QB's. They aren't especially more pricey than other types of horses, in my area there were a lot of backyard breeder type people or ranches with cow horse breeding programs so you could usually find a nice paint for a relatively low cost. Of course, they were usually green, and only partially broke.


Partialy broke? They are drop-dead gorgeous though...

The one we were thinking of getting (he is free to good home, i don't know if i trust that lol), Is a Saddlebred Black Gelding with white blaze and stockings. He is 17 yrs old(not young but not old) and a trail horse(gonna have to work him in the arena if we get him xD) and takes NO supplements or vitamins whatsoever.
The American Quarter we had had like 15 supplements, the poor baby  .

This horse, only eats bermuda,timothy, and alfalfa, with his only supplement being flaxseed. SOunds healthy dosent he? Gonna check him out later next week :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> I always liked Paint Horses. I wondered how much they cost but I never wanted to own one. It's all about the kicks, and room, and... Poopy.


We have a paint at our stables. The mare is white with brown spots(she gets dirty real easy, ugggh) and has too blue icy eyes. She is beautiful, but don't let looks fool you. SHe can be quite the bugger, always trying to bolt with the rider, sometimes little bucking, and gets spooked quite easily. She is a GREAT ride though let me tell you...


----------



## LebronTheBetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> We have a paint at our stables. The mare is white with brown spots(she gets dirty real easy, ugggh) and has too blue icy eyes. She is beautiful, but don't let looks fool you. SHe can be quite the bugger, always trying to bolt with the rider, sometimes little bucking, and gets spooked quite easily. She is a GREAT ride though let me tell you...


They have personality don't they? I always wanted a tanish horse with black hair. Kinda like Spirit. You know, the one in the movie. I rode this pony once, I was like 7? I was almost going to fall! It was a fair so it was going in circles. -.-


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> They have personality don't they? I always wanted a tanish horse with black hair. Kinda like Spirit. You know, the one in the movie. I rode this pony once, I was like 7? I was almost going to fall! It was a fair so it was going in circles. -.-


Spirit is gorgeous! My favorite horses are either deep black, or light white, because i think brown is too much of a common color, i like the uniqueness of other colors. My favorite coloring (i know i sounds weird) would be a black horse with a blonde mane and tail and blue eyes. Also, a blaze and stockings 

Falling of a horse going in circles? How is that possible?:shock: What happened? Was the girth or saddle loose? Was the horse fully singed? That but have been scary being so young, your not traumatized lol-i would be!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, no! I ALMOST fell. I really suck at balance so I felt like it. The pony was doing just fine. The saddle was fine and it's personality was awesome, too. My actual favorite horse is a Mustang, but ehh. Even Arabians are nice. ^^


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, no! I ALMOST fell. I really suck at balance so I felt like it. The pony was doing just fine. The saddle was fine and it's personality was awesome, too. My actual favorite horse is a Mustang, but ehh. Even Arabians are nice. ^^


O! Mustangs and Arabians...oohhh good pick


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I still need a lot more space and money for a horse so I have to wait. They need like acres to run, right? There's a ranch near me that people could ride with them and take horse trails. I wanted to go there but I'm not sure if my parents will say yes. I want to know what it feels like to ride a horse without somebody else. Just myself, you know. I also went on this field trip and the police there were riding horses. They kinda stunk, though. :/


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> I still need a lot more space and money for a horse so I have to wait. They need like acres to run, right? There's a ranch near me that people could ride with them and take horse trails. I wanted to go there but I'm not sure if my parents will say yes. I want to know what it feels like to ride a horse without somebody else. Just myself, you know. I also went on this field trip and the police there were riding horses. They kinda stunk, though. :/


Why don't you just board your horse at a stable? Then you get all the amenities: horsey neighbors, walker, arena, jumping equipment,small arena, large trail.....

Are you not allowed to ride a hors without somebody leading it?

Boarding is VERY expensive though, heck, anything having to do with horses are expensive. But, when you love them like i do and other people, they are worth every penny! Just look at my avi, thats how i feel about horses and riding, there is never a bad day(unless you get bucked, kicked or bitten lol-well that kinda defeated my purpose...)!

Hope you can ride soon!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I also went on this field trip and the police there were riding horses. They kinda stunk, though. :/[/QUOTE]

You mean mounted police? Yep, that looks like a really fun job! It is hard to get that position though, and you still have to go to police academy. Not as many mounted officers than you think, except maybe in Canada(they have the largest amount of mounted police). I would like the job, just i would be *constantly worried about my safety and the horses safety, more worried about the animal though.*


----------



## LebronTheBetta

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Why don't you just board your horse at a stable? Then you get all the amenities: horsey neighbors, walker, arena, jumping equipment,small arena, large trail.....
> 
> Are you not allowed to ride a hors without somebody leading it?
> 
> Boarding is VERY expensive though, heck, anything having to do with horses are expensive. But, when you love them like i do and other people, they are worth every penny! Just look at my avi, thats how i feel about horses and riding, there is never a bad day(unless you get bucked, kicked or bitten lol-well that kinda defeated my purpose...)!
> 
> Hope you can ride soon!


I don't have a horse... I just wanted one... Sorry if I made it seem that way.. haha  yes, they are worth every penny even if I don't have one. it would be really fun, though.


----------



## MoonShadow

I have been riding since I was 7, so for the last 19 years. I got my first horse when I was 16, he was a 17 year old solid red dunn appaloosa gelding named Phoenix. He is not 28, retired and living with a friend out in Kentucky. My current horse is named Amber, she just turned 8, I got her as an unbroke 4 year old and have done almost all of her training myself. She is a 16.2 Percheron/Thoroughbred cross. 

A couple pictures of us from our ride today


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> I don't have a horse... I just wanted one... Sorry if I made it seem that way.. haha  yes, they are worth every penny even if I don't have one. it would be really fun, though.


haha no i Know you don't have one, i was inquiring that if you did you could do that. xD

They are beautiful, loving and lovable creatures. They are also very therapeutic to ride


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Oh, my bad... I feel stupid right now... Haha X'D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

MoonShadow said:


> I have been riding since I was 7, so for the last 19 years. I got my first horse when I was 16, he was a 17 year old solid red dunn appaloosa gelding named Phoenix. He is not 28, retired and living with a friend out in Kentucky. My current horse is named Amber, she just turned 8, I got her as an unbroke 4 year old and have done almost all of her training myself. She is a 16.2 Percheron/Thoroughbred cross.
> 
> A couple pictures of us from our ride today


Your Horse is GORGEOUS!!!!

A Percheron! i *LOVE* Percherons! i am a big fan of the draft horses out there xD

Kudos to you for doing all that training, it is VERY hard work lol, but totally worth it !!

I also love Appaloosas!

You seem like a great rider! Nice to hear from those who are knowledgable and and even inexperienced out there! it gives my a greater perspective of horsemanship! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pogthefish

^^ looks like brownie!!!


----------



## Pogthefish

BUT I noticed in the first pic that one of the saddle pads is too short and ends unde the saddle, causing a pressure point.. just pointing out..


----------



## aqua001

A friend of mine drove all the way to FL (3 days from where she lives just to pick up a new young racehorse, as her other one was too old and retiring). Well, she was very happy when she finally came back (they drove all over the USA to get him trained) and kept me updated with what was happening at the stable where he lives. Just a few weeks ago, a "minor" injury that he had(I'm not sure what) acted up. It was not minor at all but the vet never realized. The poor horsy was on the verge of death. My friend went to the stable and checked on him for about 8 hours every day. He went through a minor surgery but did not get better. He had to take medicine daily for a long time, still not getting better. The day before yesterday, my friend was allowed, for the first time in a long time, to walk the horse and exercise him. He was still very weak and what will become of him is still unknown. 

I feel really bad for the horse and my friend. I just really hope they can both pull through okay.


----------



## Sapphoira

@Moonshadow - your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, my bad... I feel stupid right now... Haha X'D


Don't feel that way!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Pogthefish said:


> BUT I noticed in the first pic that one of the saddle pads is too short and ends unde the saddle, causing a pressure point.. just pointing out..


Good catch Pog! The saddle could cause some discomfort like that, your right.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aqua001 said:


> A friend of mine drove all the way to FL (3 days from where she lives just to pick up a new young racehorse, as her other one was too old and retiring). Well, she was very happy when she finally came back (they drove all over the USA to get him trained) and kept me updated with what was happening at the stable where he lives. Just a few weeks ago, a "minor" injury that he had(I'm not sure what) acted up. It was not minor at all but the vet never realized. The poor horsy was on the verge of death. My friend went to the stable and checked on him for about 8 hours every day. He went through a minor surgery but did not get better. He had to take medicine daily for a long time, still not getting better. The day before yesterday, my friend was allowed, for the first time in a long time, to walk the horse and exercise him. He was still very weak and what will become of him is still unknown.
> 
> I feel really bad for the horse and my friend. I just really hope they can both pull through okay.



I am so sorry for your friend and her horse!

I give them all my prayers 

Just remember, after a hurricane comes a rainbow

Also, if they let her excercise/walk him i would think that means he's better, right? if so, thats fantastic!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Oh my goodness! i am so excited for the new horse(we will see how he looks first) if we decide on getting him!!!! I still miss my Quarter that passed though :'(

I have his braid in a shadow box. It still smells like the bath i gave him that day, along with some shavings in the hair :'(


----------



## BettaAngel13

My neighbor owns a fresian and a hackney,I sneek from the woods to his farm and I feed the horse treats. My favorite memory is when the hackney escaped or jump his fence,the neighbors daughter was chasing the horse(Chloe) around but the girl gave me the bridle and asked if I could 
Catch Chloe so I took the bridle and chased after chloe.After awhile I gave up but then I felt a nuzzle on my back I turned around and it was chloe. I put the bridle on her and I hopped on her back and rode her
Back to the stables

My neighbor recently had his Fresian(Sydney) breed and she gave birth a few weeks ago and and he is a beautiful solid black with one white sock


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

BettaAngel13 said:


> My neighbor owns a fresian and a hackney,I sneek from the woods to his farm and I feed the horse treats. My favorite memory is when the hackney escaped or jump his fence,the neighbors daughter was chasing the horse(Chloe) around but the girl gave me the bridle and asked if I could
> Catch Chloe so I took the bridle and chased after chloe.After awhile I gave up but then I felt a nuzzle on my back I turned around and it was chloe. I put the bridle on her and I hopped on her back and rode her
> Back to the stables
> 
> My neighbor recently had his Fresian(Sydney) breed and she gave birth a few weeks ago and and he is a beautiful solid black with one white sock


 
WOW You sound like a horse whisperer 

SOlid black??? WOw, that is not a common color! Tell your neighbor congrats!!! XD


----------



## Sapphoira

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> WOW You sound like a horse whisperer
> 
> SOlid black??? WOw, that is not a common color! Tell your neighbor congrats!!! XD


Most Friesians are solid black, it's generally considered a fault if they are not! part of what makes them such an expensive, expensive breed!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*o DUH!*



Sapphoira said:


> Most Friesians are solid black, it's generally considered a fault if they are not! part of what makes them such an expensive, expensive breed!


O my! For some reason i only read Hackney:shock:, so i assumed that was what was the topic. I feel so stupid :doh!: i should know, we have a half/Friesian at our stables, and she is a solid black. Its like a trademark, i guess  Beautiful horses....:lol::-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Cant wait to ride this week, and see if we will be getting the new horse!!!


----------



## Armani33

I lease a draft cross mare I ride her both english and western pleasure. I'm currently riding english mainly because I use a wintec synthetic saddle and it is soooo much easier to lift than the big,heavy western saddle.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> I lease a draft cross mare I ride her both english and western pleasure. I'm currently riding english mainly because I use a wintec synthetic saddle and it is soooo much easier to lift than the big,heavy western saddle.


She sounds beautiful! I LOVE draft horses, especially Clydesdales! 

I know western saddles can be heavy, but they are more secure and comfortable for me 

I have never been in an english saddle, nor ridden English. I hope to learn soon, along with starting jumping. Can you jump in a western saddle while riding western? Would it be best to start with ground poles?

Thanks i am excited for the new horse!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hmm now i am thinking about starting with ground poles, then going to cross-poles


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

WOOT WOOT! Riding tomorrow!


----------



## Sundancex

I have horses. I own a boarding barn so there are 6 on the property, 2 are mine. 

I have a 13 yr old red dun QH gelding...the love of my life. I've had him for almost 6 years (6 on august 1). I've done everything with him, h/j, eq, eventing (he looooves xc), trail, some gaming, and even some basic reining! We mostly trail ride now b/c that is what he really loves. I get him out on the trails and his ears go up and he gets this AWESOME 10+ walk and off we go. <3 my boy.

My other boy is a 20 yr old drk bay TB gelding. I've only had him for 2 years (brought him over as a companion for my QH when I bought the farm) but he is QUITE the character. He makes faces, grabs bracelets, and is a big ol' love bug. He has a grade 3.5-4 heart murmur and has had lymphangitis twice in his LH so he is mostly retired. I sometimes take him on a quick trail ride and he absolutely adores that. He goes out by himself no problem and he is usually kind of herd bound so I figure he must like it! But his claim to fame is a decade long racing career (very unusual!) and winning over half a mill. Yet I got this fantastic guy for free. 

The other horses on the farm are a 14 yr old QH mare who is a hussy , an 18 yr old TB gelding, a flipping adorable morgan pony gelding who has a TON of hair, and a 25 yr old TB broodie (now on trail duty!). Gotta love horses. :lol:


----------



## Sundancex

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> hmm now i am thinking about starting with ground poles, then going to cross-poles


Please don't start jumping outside of lessons with a qualified instructor. It is too easy to not give a proper release and catch your horse in the mouth. You could also easily unseat yourself if your horse jumps big (which can happen with a horse not used to jumping) and make you fall. Jumping is wonderful, but definitely not safe to do without an instructor present at first. 

I would start with cavaletti and raised cavaletti, work on your 2 and 3 point over those. Once you're confident you won't fall out of position, you can take some lessons to start jumping. Good luck!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> I have horses. I own a boarding barn so there are 6 on the property, 2 are mine.
> 
> I have a 13 yr old red dun QH gelding...the love of my life. I've had him for almost 6 years (6 on august 1). I've done everything with him, h/j, eq, eventing (he looooves xc), trail, some gaming, and even some basic reining! We mostly trail ride now b/c that is what he really loves. I get him out on the trails and his ears go up and he gets this AWESOME 10+ walk and off we go. <3 my boy.
> 
> My other boy is a 20 yr old drk bay TB gelding. I've only had him for 2 years (brought him over as a companion for my QH when I bought the farm) but he is QUITE the character. He makes faces, grabs bracelets, and is a big ol' love bug. He has a grade 3.5-4 heart murmur and has had lymphangitis twice in his LH so he is mostly retired. I sometimes take him on a quick trail ride and he absolutely adores that. He goes out by himself no problem and he is usually kind of herd bound so I figure he must like it! But his claim to fame is a decade long racing career (very unusual!) and winning over half a mill. Yet I got this fantastic guy for free.
> 
> The other horses on the farm are a 14 yr old QH mare who is a hussy , an 18 yr old TB gelding, a flipping adorable morgan pony gelding who has a TON of hair, and a 25 yr old TB broodie (now on trail duty!). Gotta love horses. :lol:



How nice!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Please don't start jumping outside of lessons with a qualified instructor. It is too easy to not give a proper release and catch your horse in the mouth. You could also easily unseat yourself if your horse jumps big (which can happen with a horse not used to jumping) and make you fall. Jumping is wonderful, but definitely not safe to do without an instructor present at first.
> 
> I would start with cavaletti and raised cavaletti, work on your 2 and 3 point over those. Once you're confident you won't fall out of position, you can take some lessons to start jumping. Good luck!


lol i would *never*ride by myself or without supervision.
Thank you! I always love to learn from the more-expirienced and knowledgeable!


----------



## Armani33

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> She sounds beautiful! I LOVE draft horses, especially Clydesdales!
> 
> I know western saddles can be heavy, but they are more secure and comfortable for me
> 
> I have never been in an english saddle, nor ridden English. I hope to learn soon, along with starting jumping. Can you jump in a western saddle while riding western? Would it be best to start with ground poles?
> 
> Thanks i am excited for the new horse!


Thank you she is beautiful! I actually went back to western yesterday for the same reasons you listed. If you've never ridden in an english saddle it will feel kind of weird at first but you get used to it. The english saddle I ride in has a bucking strap which is just a leather strap that rests in front of and connects to the pommel of the saddle. it doesn't stand up like a horn but it's nice to have if you loose your balance if the horse spooks or something. As for jumping I've barely done any jumping and summer ( my lease horse) doesn't jump so I'm no expert but from what I've read in books starting with ground poles is good and you can practice your jumping position going over them but you might want to take some lessons for the actual jumping part if you've never done it before. As far as I know it is possible to jump western you just can't lean forward very much because of the horn but my trainer at the place where I used to take lessons has jumped western so I'm sure it's fine to do.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> Thank you she is beautiful! I actually went back to western yesterday for the same reasons you listed. If you've never ridden in an english saddle it will feel kind of weird at first but you get used to it. The english saddle I ride in has a bucking strap which is just a leather strap that rests in front of and connects to the pommel of the saddle. it doesn't stand up like a horn but it's nice to have if you loose your balance if the horse spooks or something. As for jumping I've barely done any jumping and summer ( my lease horse) doesn't jump so I'm no expert but from what I've read in books starting with ground poles is good and you can practice your jumping position going over them but you might want to take some lessons for the actual jumping part if you've never done it before. As far as I know it is possible to jump western you just can't lean forward very much because of the horn but my trainer at the place where I used to take lessons has jumped western so I'm sure it's fine to do.


Thanks so much for the advice! I appreciate every bit! Yesterday and today were my first times riding english, and first time riding bareback! I LOVE IT! I want to start jumping on the new horse we get if he is already trained.

*UPDATE: We are thinking about an Appaloosa instead of the Saddlebred. From what we've heard he is in poor condition and needs proper care and a good home along with some TLC. He is a blue roan, and about 15 hands.*


----------



## Pogthefish

Usually you should wait a year or two before you start jumping. My cousin rode her whole life western and still rode english every day before she jumped. I feel bad for horses whose riders are moving too fast and aren't doing stuff right.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Pogthefish said:


> Usually you should wait a year or two before you start jumping. My cousin rode her whole life western and still rode english every day before she jumped. I feel bad for horses whose riders are moving too fast and aren't doing stuff right.


Thanks Pog for the advice, i really appreciate advice from knowledgable people like you! 

I have been riding for almost 3 years, and have recently started learning english. I wasn't going to start doing verticals, just small ground poles or cross poles. I agree with you, i have a weak heart for anything horse-related 

I always worry about the horses because of the bits in their mouths. I also hate kicking horses for any reason, because i feel it is abuse, but my coach thinks differently unfortunately -we only kick on the SUPER stubborn ones

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Pogthefish

Np ^_^ I LOVE western  I haven't ridden in awhile tho cuz the one western horse at our barn has asthma D: Good luck! Btw, kicking doesn't hurt them unless you have spurs or something. I had one instructor who always wore cowboy boots with spurs just for decoration, but whenever she got on to show me soemthing, the horse would jump >_<

so yeah ^_^ good luck


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Pogthefish said:


> Np ^_^ I LOVE western  I haven't ridden in awhile tho cuz the one western horse at our barn has asthma D: Good luck! Btw, kicking doesn't hurt them unless you have spurs or something. I had one instructor who always wore cowboy boots with spurs just for decoration, but whenever she got on to show me soemthing, the horse would jump >_<
> 
> so yeah ^_^ good luck


Thanks! I LOVE western!

Thanks for telling me it dosent hurt them!

Asthma? POOR BABY!

Thanks!


----------



## Pogthefish

Yeah, I feel so bad for him  He also can't shed his coat in the summer so I give him lots of baths  

so yeah, good luck! ^_^ once you get to it, jumping is AWESOME!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Pogthefish said:


> Yeah, I feel so bad for him  He also can't shed his coat in the summer so I give him lots of baths
> 
> so yeah, good luck! ^_^ once you get to it, jumping is AWESOME!


Poor guy! The QH i had had a THICK coat that was always confused with the weather...it would shed and then grow back the same week..i would fill 1/4 of a barrel with just his hair per brushing...i could have made a blanket lol

EEEEKkk! Excited to start jumping! i won't be competing or doing large jumps, just as a fun thing to do because i always get REALLY nervous when horses jump, not for myself, but because i am always afraid they will miss and hurt themselves beyond repair:-cry::-(

Thats why i am sticking to rissoles and VERY small verticals(like 2 feet)


----------



## Pogthefish

2 feet s pretty big for a beginner, I had been jumping 6 months before I did 2 feet. A good way to start is cantering ground poles, then do 6 inches, then a foot, ect. 

Trust me, two feet may look small, but when you're cantering up to it, it magically grows. 

will you have riding instructor with you?


----------



## Sundancex

Pog, you should clip his coat if he doesn't shed out well. Also some bloodwork is in order to test for IR and Cushings. With meds and management it can be managed, but without there is potential for the horse to founder in the future.

2 ft isn't really that big. My QH tends to just step over stuff that size or smaller. It isn't a bad size to start with as long as the rider has a solid seat.


----------



## Sundancex

Oh, and kicking a horse certainly DOES hurt them. Especially if it is a big, take your leg off all the way up to your knee then WHAM! type of kick. If you have to kick your horse you should be going back to basics as there are holes in the horse's or your training. Start doing w/t transitions to get the horse more responsive, and add a crop. Walk, ask for a trot with a squeeze, if the horse doesn't trot, stop squeezing and take the pressure off. Then try again with the reinforcement of the crop. The horse will learn that if he isn't listening to your aids they get reinforced by something else. Just kicking them leads to a horse dead to your aids. :roll:


----------



## Pogthefish

Usually I start with squeezing and if they don't listen, I kick to get their attention and squeeze again. Also, I guess everyonee does stuff different. 

btw, the horse belongs to my barn, not me, so they are handlng him and I am not getting in the way, I just feel bad for him in the heat and give him baths.


----------



## Armani33

MyRainbowBettaFish I don't even use a bit I ride Summer in a hackamore which is a type of bitless bridle amd it works just as good.


----------



## Armani33

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! I appreciate every bit! Yesterday and today were my first times riding english, and first time riding bareback! I LOVE IT! I want to start jumping on the new horse we get if he is already trained.
> 
> *UPDATE: We are thinking about an Appaloosa instead of the Saddlebred. From what we've heard he is in poor condition and needs proper care and a good home along with some TLC. He is a blue roan, and about 15 hands.*


I love riding bareback as well and being summer is part draft she has a nice wide comfy back sort of like a horsey couch! I even like to lay on her bareback not when I'm moving of course haha.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> I love riding bareback as well and being summer is part draft she has a nice wide comfy back sort of like a horsey couch! I even like to lay on her bareback not when I'm moving of course haha.


isn't it? its like a whole new world!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Oh, and kicking a horse certainly DOES hurt them. Especially if it is a big, take your leg off all the way up to your knee then WHAM! type of kick. If you have to kick your horse you should be going back to basics as there are holes in the horse's or your training. Start doing w/t transitions to get the horse more responsive, and add a crop. Walk, ask for a trot with a squeeze, if the horse doesn't trot, stop squeezing and take the pressure off. Then try again with the reinforcement of the crop. The horse will learn that if he isn't listening to your aids they get reinforced by something else. Just kicking them leads to a horse dead to your aids. :roll:


I WOULD *NEVER*DO THAT to a living animal! I aslo can't believe how people use harsh or double bit

I am not talking about full-force kicking, just a "firm tap".

I use crops only when i HAVE to, and i am very conservative with my leg. I also would never jump alone, heck, i wouldn't ride alone! I would have an instructor, and yes, i have been riding for quite a while(3 years), and have cantered, go one trail, trotted, and practiced 2 point for over 2 1/2 years:-D

Thanks everybody for the advice! I appreciate all the help tremendously!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> MyRainbowBettaFish I don't even use a bit I ride Summer in a hackamore which is a type of bitless bridle amd it works just as good.


I ride the Hanoverian with a hackamore also, it works wonders and does less pain, in my opinion. I also have heard though that sense the horses most sensitive part on its body is its muzzle, or nose, when the hackamore puts pressure on the snout, it causes mild discomfort.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

anybody go riding today?


----------



## Sundancex

I was out this morning in the god-awful heat. Yuck. Me and a boarder trailered to a local riding park/woods and hit the trails for an hour or so. I love the trails there, they range from easy wide paths to technically difficult trails with steep hills, jumps, steps, and winding in and out of trees, oh and cliffs! :lol:

Gotta love my boy, he was a superstar with the whole thing, despite my friend's mare being up his butt. I jumped him over a few xc fences, nothing big, everything was under 3 foot, but still, it was his first time over fences in awhile so he was good! We got back to the trailer to find a ton of trailers and about 20 horses, turns out a big group was heading out. I wished them luck...at 10:30 it was already sweltering and the horseflies were out in full force.

Word of advice on hackamores: please be careful. You may think that a hackamore is less severe than a bit but the action of a hackamore is actually very severe and can do more damage than a bit (broken nose) in the wrong hands. Unless you have been given specific instruction and ride with LIGHT contact, I would stay away from a hackamore. A light plastic/metal mullen mouth (straight bar) is a nice choice for a sensitive horse, as is a french link (which is what my QH who works 99% off my seat goes in). 

A crop is a useful tool and not one to shy away from. It is a different form of reinforcement than legs, so a horse will respond better to it if it is dead to leg aids. Like any piece of equipment, it can cause damage if used incorrectly, but it doesn't have to hurt the horse! 

Bareback is my favorite form of riding. Unless I'm jumping big fences or going on a long trail ride, I go bareback. Bridleless is fun too, it really tests your control of your horse. If you can't walk, trot, canter, and steer correctly with your legs and seat, you need to go back to basics.  

Check out this video, this horse and rider combo are AMAZING. Link

And a few pics of my ponies...cuz I can't resist.

Krimpet, my QH...my first horse and my heart horse.
























(excuse my terrible position, I think I was looking at something on the ground so I hunched my shoulders) :roll:

Bus...retired champion racehorse, won over half a million, then had a jumping career, and is now happily retired. He's 20.

























He is the sweetest horse ever...I love him so much.

Please do not use these images for anything....they are copyrighted.


----------



## Armani33

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I ride the Hanoverian with a hackamore also, it works wonders and does less pain, in my opinion. I also have heard though that sense the horses most sensitive part on its body is its muzzle, or nose, when the hackamore puts pressure on the snout, it causes mild discomfort.


Summer doesn't seem to mind the hackamore but if and when I get my own horse I would defiantly use either a really light bit or a hackamore.


----------



## Armani33

Sundancex said:


> I was out this morning in the god-awful heat. Yuck. Me and a boarder trailered to a local riding park/woods and hit the trails for an hour or so. I love the trails there, they range from easy wide paths to technically difficult trails with steep hills, jumps, steps, and winding in and out of trees, oh and cliffs! :lol:
> 
> Gotta love my boy, he was a superstar with the whole thing, despite my friend's mare being up his butt. I jumped him over a few xc fences, nothing big, everything was under 3 foot, but still, it was his first time over fences in awhile so he was good! We got back to the trailer to find a ton of trailers and about 20 horses, turns out a big group was heading out. I wished them luck...at 10:30 it was already sweltering and the horseflies were out in full force.
> 
> Word of advice on hackamores: please be careful. You may think that a hackamore is less severe than a bit but the action of a hackamore is actually very severe and can do more damage than a bit (broken nose) in the wrong hands. Unless you have been given specific instruction and ride with LIGHT contact, I would stay away from a hackamore. A light plastic/metal mullen mouth (straight bar) is a nice choice for a sensitive horse, as is a french link (which is what my QH who works 99% off my seat goes in).
> 
> A crop is a useful tool and not one to shy away from. It is a different form of reinforcement than legs, so a horse will respond better to it if it is dead to leg aids. Like any piece of equipment, it can cause damage if used incorrectly, but it doesn't have to hurt the horse!
> 
> Bareback is my favorite form of riding. Unless I'm jumping big fences or going on a long trail ride, I go bareback. Bridleless is fun too, it really tests your control of your horse. If you can't walk, trot, canter, and steer correctly with your legs and seat, you need to go back to basics.
> 
> Check out this video, this horse and rider combo are AMAZING. Link
> 
> And a few pics of my ponies...cuz I can't resist.
> 
> Krimpet, my QH...my first horse and my heart horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse my terrible position, I think I was looking at something on the ground so I hunched my shoulders) :roll:
> 
> Bus...retired champion racehorse, won over half a million, then had a jumping career, and is now happily retired. He's 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the sweetest horse ever...I love him so much.
> 
> Please do not use these images for anything....they are copyrighted.


Your horses are absolutely gorgeous! That picture of Krimpet out in the pasture is sooo pretty and bus is a very handsome boy =)


----------



## Aussie

I'm new. Just throught I'd introduce my STB Signy. He raced until 10 when I picked him up from his trainer through a friend of a friend. Wrought with a lot of emotional/physical problems we've been working through them. He's gone from a person hating anxious horse to a people tolerating and calmer horse. He's quite affectionate with me but in general he's still wary. We've moved to a new agistment centre and we're starting natural horsemanship lessons soon. Very exciting. 

















And just so you can compare, this is when I first got him


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

aussie said:


> i'm new. Just throught i'd introduce my stb signy. He raced until 10 when i picked him up from his trainer through a friend of a friend. Wrought with a lot of emotional/physical problems we've been working through them. He's gone from a person hating anxious horse to a people tolerating and calmer horse. He's quite affectionate with me but in general he's still wary. We've moved to a new agistment centre and we're starting natural horsemanship lessons soon. Very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just so you can compare, this is when i first got him


he is gorgeous!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> I was out this morning in the god-awful heat. Yuck. Me and a boarder trailered to a local riding park/woods and hit the trails for an hour or so. I love the trails there, they range from easy wide paths to technically difficult trails with steep hills, jumps, steps, and winding in and out of trees, oh and cliffs! :lol:
> 
> Gotta love my boy, he was a superstar with the whole thing, despite my friend's mare being up his butt. I jumped him over a few xc fences, nothing big, everything was under 3 foot, but still, it was his first time over fences in awhile so he was good! We got back to the trailer to find a ton of trailers and about 20 horses, turns out a big group was heading out. I wished them luck...at 10:30 it was already sweltering and the horseflies were out in full force.
> 
> Word of advice on hackamores: please be careful. You may think that a hackamore is less severe than a bit but the action of a hackamore is actually very severe and can do more damage than a bit (broken nose) in the wrong hands. Unless you have been given specific instruction and ride with LIGHT contact, I would stay away from a hackamore. A light plastic/metal mullen mouth (straight bar) is a nice choice for a sensitive horse, as is a french link (which is what my QH who works 99% off my seat goes in).
> 
> A crop is a useful tool and not one to shy away from. It is a different form of reinforcement than legs, so a horse will respond better to it if it is dead to leg aids. Like any piece of equipment, it can cause damage if used incorrectly, but it doesn't have to hurt the horse!
> 
> Bareback is my favorite form of riding. Unless I'm jumping big fences or going on a long trail ride, I go bareback. Bridleless is fun too, it really tests your control of your horse. If you can't walk, trot, canter, and steer correctly with your legs and seat, you need to go back to basics.
> 
> Check out this video, this horse and rider combo are AMAZING. Link
> 
> And a few pics of my ponies...cuz I can't resist.
> 
> Krimpet, my QH...my first horse and my heart horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse my terrible position, I think I was looking at something on the ground so I hunched my shoulders) :roll:
> 
> Bus...retired champion racehorse, won over half a million, then had a jumping career, and is now happily retired. He's 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the sweetest horse ever...I love him so much.
> 
> Please do not use these images for anything....they are copyrighted.



I LOVE YOUR QH!!!!! Beautiful sorrel/chestnut color  Thanks for the advice, but i have a coach and two other teachers, who have already taught me what you just said ^-^ And yes, i know the dangers of a hackamore, i even posted the dangers of it on this thread lol. I also use a crop whenever the horse isn't responding to my light kicks or squeezes, and when i do use it, it only take a light tap. I really am a sucker for animals, especially horses, so i wouldn't EVEN THINK of hurting one, even if its accidental, i wouldn't forgive myself. I treat all horses as family members, not a "tool" for human purposes.

love your QH, and i really appreciate the advice! Thanks for sharing your knowledge!!!  XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haha i hate it when its so hot out, but i just need to be around the horses, no matter the weather ^-^

You sound like a great and experienced rider! I appreciate your knowledge! i have been riding for about 3 yrs, currently at intermediate/advanced level 

Glad to hear about everybody's horses! I am also glad to know that i am not the only one obsessed with horses and riding


----------



## Armani33

Aussie said:


> I'm new. Just throught I'd introduce my STB Signy. He raced until 10 when I picked him up from his trainer through a friend of a friend. Wrought with a lot of emotional/physical problems we've been working through them. He's gone from a person hating anxious horse to a people tolerating and calmer horse. He's quite affectionate with me but in general he's still wary. We've moved to a new agistment centre and we're starting natural horsemanship lessons soon. Very exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you can compare, this is when I first got him


He is beautiful!! Natural horsemanship methods are usually very effective so I'm sure that will do him a lot of good.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I want to learn Parelli so bad 

I want my horse to fee; relaxed and happy, and me to feel relaxed happy, and natural. My idols are the people who ride bareback and bride less without a neck rope. I one day want to be like them..totally intone with my horse, needing no tack whatsoever


----------



## Sundancex

Wow Aussie, you did a great job getting him back in shape. His butt looks so much better in your after picture, much more muscled! He raced until 10? Long career for your boy. Those horses are built to last forever though if they stay sound through that kind of career. My TB raced until 13 and he's still going strong at 20. If it wasn't for his heart murmur we'd be doing 4 foot jumpers right now...sigh.

@MyRainbowBettaFish. Thank you! My QH is "red dun". His base coat is chestnut but he also has a dilution gene that causes the "dun factor" he has "highlights" in his mane...blonde streaks over a reddish base, he also has a dorsal stripe that goes all the way into his tail, you can see different colored tail hair all the way down his tail. He also has zebra stripes (faint) on his legs. :-D

You might want to youtube "parelli, catwalk" before you start idolizing Parelli, he is certainly not a person I would want anything to do with. Especially when his training program costs thousands of dollars to complete. 

You've been riding for 3 years huh? That's great! I bet you've learned a ton! I've had my QH for 6 years, been riding for over a decade. I'm happy to hear that you have a trainer to teach you! That is definitely the way to go over trying to learn things yourself. You won't develop as many bad habits that way. 

Yes the heat is bad, but thankfully my boy didn't seem to mind. He was more than ready to gallop over a few xc fences. He didn't want to turn around to go home either. ;-)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Wow Aussie, you did a great job getting him back in shape. His butt looks so much better in your after picture, much more muscled! He raced until 10? Long career for your boy. Those horses are built to last forever though if they stay sound through that kind of career. My TB raced until 13 and he's still going strong at 20. If it wasn't for his heart murmur we'd be doing 4 foot jumpers right now...sigh.
> 
> @MyRainbowBettaFish. Thank you! My QH is "red dun". His base coat is chestnut but he also has a dilution gene that causes the "dun factor" he has "highlights" in his mane...blonde streaks over a reddish base, he also has a dorsal stripe that goes all the way into his tail, you can see different colored tail hair all the way down his tail. He also has zebra stripes (faint) on his legs. :-D
> 
> You might want to youtube "parelli, catwalk" before you start idolizing Parelli, he is certainly not a person I would want anything to do with. Especially when his training program costs thousands of dollars to complete.
> 
> You've been riding for 3 years huh? That's great! I bet you've learned a ton! I've had my QH for 6 years, been riding for over a decade. I'm happy to hear that you have a trainer to teach you! That is definitely the way to go over trying to learn things yourself. You won't develop as many bad habits that way.
> 
> Yes the heat is bad, but thankfully my boy didn't seem to mind. He was more than ready to gallop over a few xc fences. He didn't want to turn around to go home either. ;-)


 I know, i couldn't believe Aussie's horse raced for that long! Usually they only race from 2-5 from what i have seen  Good for him! He also looks great now, kudos to you! His hindquarters are not as concave as they were, a good sign of a healthy diet and exercise for those muscles! 

Thanks SunDance! Why don't you like Parelli? i like natural horsemanship just as much though -actually even more because it teaches you to become one with the horse, and the horse and rider move in unity, as one 

You have been riding for 10 yrs? wow! I really appreciate you teaching me some"tools of the trade" XD


----------



## Sundancex

Yup, at least 10 years, longer I think...I can't really remember. Let me see if I can message you the link of Parelli "training" the stallion Catwalk. You'll understand one of the many reasons I don't like him then. 
I don't want to go bashing anyone, espeically a man who has millions in his pocket, but overcharging for training, and doing groundwork that can cause a horse to act dangerous are two things I don't really like about him. NH isn't a "new" training technique, it is just being marketed that way and all the big name NH trainers are over-charging for their "unique methods" that really aren't unique at all. If you want to get started on some "natural" techniques PM me and I can try to help you out. There is some really basic stuff that will help you "communicate" with your horse better. It'll make you feel like a really great horse trainer too. ;-)

The way you become "one" with your horse unfortunately can't be taught. Not by Parelli, not by Clinton Anderson, Monty Roberts, or any of the other NH gurus. You need to spend time with your horse, put many miles in the saddle, and figure out how to read him. After 6 years of owning my QH, I know his exact mood from the moment I'm on his back. The best way to learn about horses is to park a chair in the pasture and spend the day watching.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Yup, at least 10 years, longer I think...I can't really remember. Let me see if I can message you the link of Parelli "training" the stallion Catwalk. You'll understand one of the many reasons I don't like him then.
> I don't want to go bashing anyone, espeically a man who has millions in his pocket, but overcharging for training, and doing groundwork that can cause a horse to act dangerous are two things I don't really like about him. NH isn't a "new" training technique, it is just being marketed that way and all the big name NH trainers are over-charging for their "unique methods" that really aren't unique at all. If you want to get started on some "natural" techniques PM me and I can try to help you out. There is some really basic stuff that will help you "communicate" with your horse better. It'll make you feel like a really great horse trainer too. ;-)
> 
> The way you become "one" with your horse unfortunately can't be taught. Not by Parelli, not by Clinton Anderson, Monty Roberts, or any of the other NH gurus. You need to spend time with your horse, put many miles in the saddle, and figure out how to read him. After 6 years of owning my QH, I know his exact mood from the moment I'm on his back. The best way to learn about horses is to park a chair in the pasture and spend the day watching.



that was so inspirational......

I can most of the time tell what my horse is thinking, his emotion, and what he is going to do next. I do sit there and watch, a lot actually, to the point where the other riders think i am crazy lol...i would love to learn more though from someone so "in tune" with their horses! I also ride these horses..ALOT lol 


Looking up "stallion catwalk parelli" right now..lets see..
XD Thanks so much!


----------



## Armani33

I have now switched back to English...will I ever make up my mind? ha ha I'm gonna stick with English for now because I want to start doing some dressage and who knows if I get good enough at it maybe I'll start showing that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> I have now switched back to English...will I ever make up my mind? ha ha I'm gonna stick with English for now because I want to start doing some dressage and who knows if I get good enough at it maybe I'll start showing that's what I'm hoping for.


sounds like a great plan! I wish you luck!

I am learning English as we speak


----------



## Sundancex

Western and english really have the same foundation. Once you learn how to ride, you should be able to ride western, english, heck, even bareback without much of a learning curve. 

I like to switch between western and english a lot. Lucky me, my QH knows how to neck rein and direct rein, and works off my seat and leg aids...not my hands. Even when riding english, I often find myself holding the reins in one hand and neck reining him, especially if I'm on a trail ride. I do make sure to use an english saddle if I'm jumping though. I don't advise jumping in a western saddle! Getting impaled by the saddle horn is not fun and can leave a nasty bruise if you do it right. ;-)


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Western and english really have the same foundation. Once you learn how to ride, you should be able to ride western, english, heck, even bareback without much of a learning curve.
> 
> I like to switch between western and english a lot. Lucky me, my QH knows how to neck rein and direct rein, and works off my seat and leg aids...not my hands. Even when riding english, I often find myself holding the reins in one hand and neck reining him, especially if I'm on a trail ride. I do make sure to use an english saddle if I'm jumping though. I don't advise jumping in a western saddle! Getting impaled by the saddle horn is not fun and can leave a nasty bruise if you do it right. ;-)


Thats what i have heard 

English and western are both tons of fun by themselves, but bareback, WHOA IS THAT AWESOME! Especially without a bridle XD

ouch..:shock: yep i have heard some pretty nasty stories from horn-accidents...


----------



## Armani33

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> sounds like a great plan! I wish you luck!
> 
> I am learning English as we speak


Awsome!! How do you like it compared to western?


----------



## Armani33

Sundancex said:


> Western and english really have the same foundation. Once you learn how to ride, you should be able to ride western, english, heck, even bareback without much of a learning curve.
> 
> I like to switch between western and english a lot. Lucky me, my QH knows how to neck rein and direct rein, and works off my seat and leg aids...not my hands. Even when riding english, I often find myself holding the reins in one hand and neck reining him, especially if I'm on a trail ride. I do make sure to use an english saddle if I'm jumping though. I don't advise jumping in a western saddle! Getting impaled by the saddle horn is not fun and can leave a nasty bruise if you do it right. ;-)


Ha ha I do the same thing as far as switching from english to western a lot. I'll be riding western for say a week and then go to english and then western again. Summer doesn't know much neck reining so I do direct reining in both english and western. Right now I'm sticking with english because I want to learn dressage.


----------



## Sundancex

Dressage is the foundation of every equestrian sport. Very important, very useful. But boring as heck. :roll: I'll tell you what though, the first time you get your horse to lift his back and go into that nice stretchy, swingy trot...it's allllll worth it. The first time your horse puts himself into a frame without any work from you is also awesome, makes you feel like a million bucks! 

Teaching your horse to neck rein is easy if you first teach your horse to steer from your seat and legs. Start at the walk on the rain and then shift your weight like you are going to cut across the ring...no rein movement though. Your horse *should* automatically turn in, as you are probably already cueing mostly with your seat and don't know it. But if he doesn't, give a little wiggle of the inside rein and shift your weight more dramatically. You can also give a little bump with your outside leg. You keep practicing cutting across the ring until there is no hesitation from your horse, then work on circles and figure 8's. Then go at a trot, finally canter. Then you can start cueing with neck rein cues. I've trained a few horses that way and it worked well for me. IMO it is important to cross train english/western because, god forbid, something happened and you had to sell/give away your horse, he would appeal to a larger market.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> Awsome!! How do you like it compared to western?


Its great! i feel so proper! Infact, i rode english and bareback today! Sooo fun!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Dressage is the foundation of every equestrian sport. Very important, very useful. But boring as heck. :roll: I'll tell you what though, the first time you get your horse to lift his back and go into that nice stretchy, swingy trot...it's allllll worth it. The first time your horse puts himself into a frame without any work from you is also awesome, makes you feel like a million bucks!
> 
> Teaching your horse to neck rein is easy if you first teach your horse to steer from your seat and legs. Start at the walk on the rain and then shift your weight like you are going to cut across the ring...no rein movement though. Your horse *should* automatically turn in, as you are probably already cueing mostly with your seat and don't know it. But if he doesn't, give a little wiggle of the inside rein and shift your weight more dramatically. You can also give a little bump with your outside leg. You keep practicing cutting across the ring until there is no hesitation from your horse, then work on circles and figure 8's. Then go at a trot, finally canter. Then you can start cueing with neck rein cues. I've trained a few horses that way and it worked well for me. IMO it is important to cross train english/western because, god forbid, something happened and you had to sell/give away your horse, he would appeal to a larger market.



The horses i ride a REALLY well trained, and can for the most part to western and english, and some do jumping and dressage. I appreciate the tips though, they will come handy for the new horse!


----------



## Armani33

Here are a couple of pictures of summer my lease horse. For anyone who doesn't already know she is a 10 year old dun Belgian draft/Thoroughbred/Quarter horse mare.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of summer my lease horse. For anyone who doesn't already know she is a 10 year old dun Belgian draft/Thoroughbred/Quarter horse mare.


O MY is she GORGEOUS! She seems like such a luv..

Your barn/stable is also very nice!

UPDATE:

We are going to be looking at a 9 yr QH and 15 yr Morgan/QH trail horse for sale soon!:-D


LOVE Summer!!! She has a beautiful color, how many hands?


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

OH! I love horses, and couldn't survive without 'em! I started off riding western, and learned to ride english two, maybe three years ago! I love it a lot, I'm learning to jump now too, that is fun, but I have yet to master even the smallest of jumps... yet! xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

PaintedOaksOki said:


> OH! I love horses, and couldn't survive without 'em! I started off riding western, and learned to ride english two, maybe three years ago! I love it a lot, I'm learning to jump now too, that is fun, but I have yet to master even the smallest of jumps... yet! xD


Glad there is another horse lover on this thread! haha i would honestly DIE without horses  Whenever i am not feeling great, i go riding and it like i am instantly healthy and happy, with no worries whatsoever :-D

western is great, and English feels so...Proper! I love both so much!
I am going to start jumping soon and i can't wait!!(i am going to start with ground poles, and then REALLY SMALL cross poles!):-D:-D

Glad you are following this thread!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

Sadly, I do not lease, or own any horses, so I can't just go ride whenever I want :/ It's all just lessons, but honestly I don't care, if I can be around horses I'm happy. I like working with my friend's minis.... She has four, a mare, and three geldings! 
I honestly don't find dressage boring, I just love the feeling of being able to work with horses, and then finally getting a break through!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

PaintedOaksOki said:


> Sadly, I do not lease, or own any horses, so I can't just go ride whenever I want :/ It's all just lessons, but honestly I don't care, if I can be around horses I'm happy. I like working with my friend's minis.... She has four, a mare, and three geldings!
> I honestly don't find dressage boring, I just love the feeling of being able to work with horses, and then finally getting a break through!



How nice! Minis are adorable! 

Horses are like my doctors office and therapist(i don't have one lol) all in one! They always make me feel better 

Check out my signature to see what horses i currently have 

Going to go look at some new horses for an empty stall we have to see how he rides next week:-D


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

O.O I LOVE WARMBLOODS I plan on getting one someday, when I have enough money xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

They are AMAZING! Mine is about 17-18 at the withers, and he is so fun to ride bareback! Its like a whole different world up there lol!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

AWESOME!! *dies* I wish I had a warmblood O.O


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

XD don't worry, one day maybe you could get one!


----------



## Armani33

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> O MY is she GORGEOUS! She seems like such a luv..
> 
> Your barn/stable is also very nice!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> We are going to be looking at a 9 yr QH and 15 yr Morgan/QH trail horse for sale soon!:-D
> 
> 
> LOVE Summer!!! She has a beautiful color, how many hands?


Thankyou yes she is such a luvable horse even when she's acting like a well a mare you can't help but fall for those soulful eyes. I don't really know how many hands she is exactly but I'm guessing she is at least 16 hands. And yes it is a lovely barn the owner keeps it very clean and neat.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> Thankyou yes she is such a luvable horse even when she's acting like a well a mare you can't help but fall for those soulful eyes. I don't really know how many hands she is exactly but I'm guessing she is at least 16 hands. And yes it is a lovely barn the owner keeps it very clean and neat.


How nice!


----------



## Sundancex

Armani, what a NECK on your horse, do you have a confo shot? I love big ole' drafty horses. Are you sure she is dun? Does she have a dorsal stripe? The reason I ask is because a dun will have a darker mane and tail with a lighter body. Your horse looks like a palomino. 









This horse is dun. You see his dark mane? Duns also usually have a coat very close to chestnut in color, and will get a darker winter coat. Palominos are know to shed out golden in the summer and be nearly white in the winter, with a white or cream mane and tail.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sundancex said:


> Armani, what a NECK on your horse, do you have a confo shot? I love big ole' drafty horses. Are you sure she is dun? Does she have a dorsal stripe? The reason I ask is because a dun will have a darker mane and tail with a lighter body. Your horse looks like a palomino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This horse is dun. You see his dark mane? Duns also usually have a coat very close to chestnut in color, and will get a darker winter coat. Palominos are know to shed out golden in the summer and be nearly white in the winter, with a white or cream mane and tail.


He is beautiful! That looks like the horse we might be getting! He's a QH looks exactly the same just with a diamond/blaze :-D


----------



## Armani33

Sundancex said:


> Armani, what a NECK on your horse, do you have a confo shot? I love big ole' drafty horses. Are you sure she is dun? Does she have a dorsal stripe? The reason I ask is because a dun will have a darker mane and tail with a lighter body. Your horse looks like a palomino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This horse is dun. You see his dark mane? Duns also usually have a coat very close to chestnut in color, and will get a darker winter coat. Palominos are know to shed out golden in the summer and be nearly white in the winter, with a white or cream mane and tail.


Yes she is a dun she has a dorsal stripe on her back and zebra stripes on all her legs.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> Yes she is a dun she has a dorsal stripe on her back and zebra stripes on all her legs.


How pretty!:-D


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

I own a dark colored palomino yearling named Saarah [means princess in Arabic] she is a arabian/ quarter horse cross who i showed yesterday in her first show and we won our halter class! I also rode my moms horse named Destiny who is a 5 year old appalosa we placed very well for her first show and got 2nd in our last class.
I ride just about every day and injoy hanging out with Saarah.
I might post pics of our show


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Shaelene Sundlie said:


> I own a dark colored palomino yearling named Saarah [means princess in Arabic] she is a arabian/ quarter horse cross who i showed yesterday in her first show and we won our halter class! I also rode my moms horse named Destiny who is a 5 year old appalosa we placed very well for her first show and got 2nd in our last class.
> I ride just about every day and injoy hanging out with Saarah.
> I might post pics of our show


How nice, and CONGRATULATIONS on your places!

Your and your mom's horses sound beautiful 

I would love to see pics!:-D

Glad we have another horse-lover on this thread!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hey everybody started some ground-work today to get ready for my training for jumping! I started with some ground poles bareback(don't worry, i WILL NOT be jumping bareback) on a white/brown paint mare pony with two blue eyes 

She is a beauty, but can be stubborn, and is EXCELLENT practice


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

I'll post pics soon


----------



## Thomasdog

Hi guys! I'm kinda late for the party, but I had a horse too, which I just recently sold. :*( She was a pony, and I outgrew her, but I still miss her. 

Anyways, I might buy this super cute lil' gelding if all goes well! Wish us luck!


----------



## Armani33

Here are some more pics of summer as I was asked for a shot of the whole horse and just so you can see her dorsal stripe yes I know she is very light for a dun and the one of her on cross ties well I just couldn't resist showing of her pretty mane


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thomasdog said:


> Hi guys! I'm kinda late for the party, but I had a horse too, which I just recently sold. :*( She was a pony, and I outgrew her, but I still miss her.
> 
> Anyways, I might buy this super cute lil' gelding if all goes well! Wish us luck!


OMG im sorry 

They become family so quick, dont they?

Hope you get the gelding!

*QUOTE: ""the outside of a horse is good for the inside of a man" :-D*

so true lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Armani33 said:


> Here are some more pics of summer as I was asked for a shot of the whole horse and just so you can see her dorsal stripe yes I know she is very light for a dun and the one of her on cross ties well I just couldn't resist showing of her pretty mane


what a BEAUTIFUL girl!

She looks like she would be a lovely ride too!

Thanks for sharing, i love looking at photos!

UPDATE:

So today, i went on a trail ride, and rode a friends horse who is a trail horse, but could be spooky at times. She heard this tiller nearby and galloped down a hill, turned on her heels, spun circles, and then galloped back, throwing her feet out in front, and her hindquarters swining around. I got control of her, just as the 5 horses in front of her spooked from some bottles and cans at a nearby recycling center. One horse started to rear, buck, bite, kick.....uggh it was quite a fiasco..... :roll:

But i had a GREAT ride lol!


----------



## Armani33

Wow it sounds like you had quite a ride!! She is a lovely ride but she can be a bit lazy at times so I ride her with a crop. The nice thing is after you've used the crop once or twice she knows you have it so she won't try much with you and her gaits are much more forward.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

haha yep, sometimes crop help, sometimes hurt, just kinda how you and the horse is feeing.

*UPDATE,UPDATE,UPDATE!!!!!!!! ::: Got around to fully cleaning out old stall for new horse! Everything is sparkling and sanitized! Ready for the new boy! Havent decided on one yet, but now we are REALLY looking hard. We will for sure have a new boy by mid October!!!!!!!!! I will be sure to post pictures!*


----------



## QHRider

I have two horses! An AQHA gelding who is a finished cutting horse and cowy as all get out and a Mustang mare who was wild up until six months ago. She is a sweet mare and we are learning to jump together since she has natural talent for it. My background is all in riding reining, cutting, and ranch horses with minimal english riding experience but I am having fun learning. I am also training her to have some more solid reining fundamentals just for fun! My QH gelding is a big old clown, loves attention, and loves to be ridden. He is such a powerful athlete too and my first real show horse, love him! My horses are definitely my pride and joy!


----------



## MoonShadow

My new girl, I'll be getting her in October! She's a 6 year old Shire/Quarter Horse cross, 16.1 hands, and her name is Bahloo, show name will be Bear Necessities.


----------



## Armani33

ooooh she's gorgeous and I love the jungle book theme for her name!


----------



## Armani33

Okay quick update on my horsie life. I am no longer leasing Summer for a couple of reasons. Reasone number 1: Being were heading into colder weather ( at least where I live) I wont be able to ride much being her owner only has outdoor riding areas and if it rains or snows or is just too cold I can't ride. Reason number 2 and the main reason: I want to get more serious with dressage and even if I stayed on summer and took lessons on her she wouldn't be able to take me past basic dressage. I am now taking dressage lessons on a lovely mare named lea.


----------



## Sundancex

Wow MoonShadow, I am insanely jealous right now. I've always wanted a big bulky draft x, and I've always had a thing for horses with high whites on all 4 legs. If you ever want to sell, let me know, you can send her to me! :lol:


----------



## LadyVictorian

Well now this is my kind of thread. I grew up on an Arabian horse breeding farm, my parents were big breeders in the midwest and showed in the halter and hunt seat circuit. Now of course I ride American Saddlebreds in Saddleseat and show them. I'm an English girl myself showing in English and Country Pleasure, Equitation, and I hope to get a five gaited horse once I can afford one. They are soooooo expensive, I think on average over $100,000 for a decent five gaited show horse. These are some pictures over the years of our horses, some still owned by us.









One of our filly's out of our old Arabian Stallion. Wendy.









Another filly from out stud named Twister. She went on to place top five at world nationals in halter.









Our old world champion halter mare Cricket.









My first show horse JD Malone









Our stallion DR Psyclone

We also owned world famous Don Iban Bask but I can't find a pic of him right now. He was a bay stallion and worth over 1 million. He had to have a special brand on his neck so if he was kidnapped they police would know who he was.









My Natinal Show Horse mare as a foal, CK Storm Dancer aka Flash. She is by Color of Fame and out of a Dressed for Fame.









Flash and I all grown up, we were raised together since I was only 7 when she was born. She never got to be a real show horse since she has blue eyes and we never intend to breed that fault into foals so she's just a horse I play around with and broke to ride myself. She's kind of like my trail horse.









And despite her flaws she is the most beautiful little pinto ever.









Here are my old minature horses I use to show in halter and show jumping as a kid. Aramis is my gelding (dapple grey) and Gemini is actually my cousin Taylors (grey mare)









Reserve World Champion Shandoah's Precious Little Aramis. Looking scruffy without his summer haircut.









Our huntseat horse being riden by my cousin Taylor, Diamonds and Pearl.









She is now a hunter jumper xD Peal is 28 years old and that was her first time going over a jump. She is such a perfect little mare.









CK Aladine also called Danny. He's an ex halter horse turned western pleasure turned pasture decoration. He's one of the foals we bred out of our mare Dressed for Fame, Flash's half brother. 

And then my beautiful show horse Lucky Memory who passed away at a horse show a year ago from an anurism. While my trainer was warming him up she noticed something wrong. The second she got off him he dropped to the ground dead. I never knew what real pain was until the day I lost my best friend and true love. I still miss him so much, who wouldn't miss this beautiful gelding? But I also know one day I'll have another show horse and I'll love them just the same.




































Lucky with his old owner Kim.









Lucky with his old trainer.









And always doing his silly boy faces.


----------



## LadyVictorian

OH in other news I have been considering rescuing my first horse. My old riding stables most of their lesson horses were rescued from slaughter and honestly all of them are BEAUTIFUL pureblood ASB who three of them clean out horse shows without mercy (hard to think ANYONE would want to kill those horses, sell only the weak and sick or old my ass) but they are also some of the sweetest horses. When I saw this mare she spoke to me and I have been thinking about getting her and turning her into a hunt seat show horse. I think she has it in her to actually do VERY WELL in the show world and she is registered, I looked up her breeding though it seems she is mostly all race horse bloodlines. I suspect before she was a Polo Pony she was a race horse and the place that rescued her got her from the slaughter sales. Her name is Samba, can't remember her register show name now but it was VERY pretty. Something like Carnivali. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXmEwcDO9g
This is her









This is what she looked like when they got her.









That's her now.


----------

